

git-feature: agile git workflow in code - jgeewax
http://geewax.org/my-git-workflow-in-code

======
helium
Cool, I like it. Seems like it could save some time typing, although it I
don't you should use this unless you understand what is happening under the
covers.

------
sandGorgon
what is the equivalent of this is mercurial ?

